# JR Edicion Limitada Alt. Hoyo Epicure Cigar Review - Very good



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

A pleaseant smoke, fair price

Read the full review here: JR Edicion Limitada Alt. Hoyo Epicure Cigar Review - Very good


----------

